# Fresh Paint!!



## Bbond919

THis is for those newly painted body's ,and or your personal favorites .. (JUST PICS PLZ)...Show off ur Ridez..


----------



## Bbond919

savage:






xxx-s:



(1st paint job)


----------



## Smiley

Here are some of the most recent bodies I've done for some customers:
(Paint By:"Smiley")


----------



## Smiley

Again, here are a few more I've done for some of my customers:
(Paint By:"Smiley")


----------



## justinspeed79

Nice work guys!


----------



## Bbond919

need some more pics guyz


----------



## Smiley

Two more I finished up today for 2 of my customers!!!!


----------



## Bbond919

i was messin around and found a picture of my first rc car...it must have been probably 7 or 8 years ago. Not shure how i really got into it, or how we ended up their....All i remember is my dad takin me to k & M , then we decided to buy one that they had up 4 sale that was used. Can Ne1 tell me what it is?? Maybe an Rc10??


http://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rccarle4.jpg


----------



## cjtamu

*E-maxx Pics*

Here are a few of the completed E-maxx with the new RPM front bumper and the Widemaxx conversion installed. Handles 100% better with the wide kit. I bought the Integy cooling fans just because they looked cool, but what do you know they actually work very well.


----------



## Gary

Bbond919 said:


> i was messin around and found a picture of my first rc car...it must have been probably 7 or 8 years ago. Not shure how i really got into it, or how we ended up their....All i remember is my dad takin me to k & M , then we decided to buy one that they had up 4 sale that was used. Can Ne1 tell me what it is?? Maybe an Rc10??


Thats definitly a RC10. It could be the RC10CE if it has the stealth tranny. That would be my second RC car after the Panda thing. lol


----------



## Bbond919

looks sweet...im about to trade my nitro vee for 1


----------



## cjtamu

The E-maxx is the greatest bashing vehicle around. Charge 'em and go, low maintenance, and will pull stumps in 1st gear. Do you still have your RC10? We're going to go race the Vintage cars soon.


----------



## insaneracin2003

some of my creations...lol...that is why i am having smiley do my next bodies for the Silverstate Nitro Challenge.


----------



## Smiley

Another one I finished up today for Phillip at Mikes, Its for his New XXX CR,


----------



## Bbond919

i like the design insane racing , looks sweet..

Smiley you area freakin painting machine...R u usin cans or airbrush??

Chris, I wish i still had it...but i dont...i should be givin ya a call tomorrow(wed) about the tz..

we still need to see more people paints..Cmon guys..!!


----------



## Smiley

I use an airbrush! Its the only way to go! Yea, I normally have 2-4 Bodies per week to paint for local racers! I still have 2 more this week, plus my new 1/8 body for the Invite next week! I will post pics when they are finished! Thanks for the compliment!!!


----------



## Bbond919

what airbrush u using.?? im still messin around on a plexi glass pannel...dont wanna mess up a body too badly.. (Iwata Eclipse hp-cs)


----------



## cjtamu

Smiley, does Phil have that buggy ready to go? Are y'all gonna race Friday night? Not sure yet if I can make it, but if I do I don't want to drive 50 miles there again to practice with a bunch of 1/8.


----------



## Smiley

Bbond- I use 2 different kinds of Badger airbrushes. I'm going to eventually get a Dual Action air brush. The Badger Airbrushes are the best!!!! If you want to practice without the worry of messing up a $30 body, buy a few MINI-T bodies. Stormer Hobbies use to have them for 3 or 4 bucks!

Chris- I think Phillip still has to build the buggy. I'm not sure if we are racing friday night or not. Best thing to do is call Phillip around 3 or 4pm Friday!

Here is my new body for the Invitational next weekend for the Jammin!!!!


----------



## Smiley

Here is another one I just finished! Its for another local racer!


----------



## chicken

Nice Work Smiley!

I remember when you couldn't even trim bodies :biggrin:.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Bbond919

i havent tried the concept of making the window trim. Will be doing it on my next body tho..., i have a mini lst & crowd pleazer to paint up...Id like to get more practice in on my airbrush tho 1st.


----------



## madf1man

About a 25 year old model I've been restoring. Simple paint yesterday and decals today. Few details left to do but it looks like an F1 now


----------



## justinspeed79

F1 cars are just awesome looking, nice job!

MadF1man, do you know anything about the old MRP 1/8 scale electric F1 cars? I have one, but I don't know anything about it.


----------



## madf1man

MRP I've heard of but not an 1/8 scale F1 by them. Post a pic I'd like to see it.


----------



## Bbond919

*mlst*

mlst Flame job ( first time w/ window trim and it freakin sucks!!)


----------



## justinspeed79

Bbond, that don't look bad at all. If it makes you feel any better (probably won't LOL) I have been playing with window trim for a while and I still suck at it. Your's looks just as good as any that I have done. Don't be disouraged, keep practicing! That's what I tell myself anyway.....

MadF1man, here's some pics of the MRP F1 <Indy?> car.


----------



## madf1man

Thats pretty cool and great shape. I've seen those bodies on Ebay a couple times but never a chassis. Hang on to it, that is a peice of RC history.


----------



## justinspeed79

Cool. I have almost sold it a couple times, but I just can't bring myself to do it. something interesting about the body, it's actually blue lexan, not painted.


----------



## Smiley

Here are 2 more I finished up with today. The 1st one is for Phillip up at Mikes for his Mugen, the seccond is for a GT2, for another customer!


----------



## Bbond919

smiley whats ur technique for the window masking?? R u using liquid mask?


----------



## Todd Claunch

it is a lot easier to use liquid mask.


----------



## Smiley

BBond- I use Parma Fascolor Liquid Mask. It dries thicker than other brands of liquid mask, so I dont have to use as many coats. For the windows, I use Blue 3M Masking Tape. After I wash and dry the body, I use the 3M Tape to mask the windows, then use liquid mask on the rest of the body. Hope this helps!


Here is another body I finished up with today! Its Dave Carters new XXX CR Body!


----------



## ddcarter3

Looks great Smiley! Any way I can pick it up today? I will be in the I-10/SH Tollway after lunch. Call me. 832-476-5431


----------



## Smiley

NO, dont think so. Come by Mikes this weekend and you can pick it up! See Ya!!!! Glad you like it!


----------



## ddcarter3

ddcarter3 said:


> Looks great Smiley! Any way I can pick it up today? I will be in the I-10/SH Tollway after lunch. Call me. 832-476-5431


np.....Looks like Sunday will be the soonest I can get over to Mikes. But maybe Saturday.


----------



## AHR43

*Cleaning my airbrush and stuff*

Hey guys,
Great thread! Nice work, all.

I'm getting ready to airbrush my first body, collecting the colors before I start.
Parma water base is what I'm going to use. What do I use to clean the airbrush between colors? Duhh, clear water? Something else? Denatured alcohol, maybe? After use, and cleaning for storage, what to use?

What about air pressure to use? A Craftsman pressure regulator put in line with my air supply - a 12 gallon air compressor - is what I have. It is set at 20psi. Bout right? There is no air dryer in the line, so with H-towns humidity, I figured water based paint will be the least effected by moisture in the line. Is that a concern anyway? I usually open the drain petcock on the air tank and let it pump until a feel warm air coming out before I pressurize the tank. That way I know any mositure on the inner tank wall is evaporated.
//AC//


----------



## Bbond919

do you have a water trap ?? im using one just incase. I spray inbetween 35 and 45 psi and has worked fine for me. i clean it with airbrush cleaner but you can use Denatured alcohol. Make shure you have some pipe cleaners handy so you can run them through the brush to get the fine areas that are hard to reach.good luck, and Be shure to post up the product


----------



## bill

Badger is a good system, I use Paasche but have not painted a RC car in many years. Post some pics of your systems. I enjoy the tools as much as the results.

Forgot to add, I use Createx paints and will be using some pearls later this week. I use Devcon for a clear coat and protection so I hope that will not effect the pearl. It should not but we will see...LOL
Here is a good step by step cleaning:
http://www.howtoairbrush.com/airbrush_cleaning.htm


----------



## Bbond919

i figure its about time for Smiley to post up another!!


----------



## Smiley

Time for aonther one. Here is one I finished up with today for someone who runs at Mikes!


----------



## Smiley

Here is Thomas Wells new JConcepts GT2 Body for the Pro Series!


----------



## backdraft341

smiley i sent you a pm


----------



## Smiley

Right back at ya!


----------



## Bbond919

we need to get some pics of smileys bodys on their owners cars!!


----------



## Smiley

Here is Paul's New Bodies!!!!


----------



## justinspeed79

Hey Smiley, what blue is that? 

I'm finishing up a couple bodies today, will post pics when done. I don't like the blue I used for my Revo body, it looks way different on the body than it did in the bottle. sad3sm


----------



## AHR43

*Blue?*



justinspeed79 said:


> Hey Smiley, what blue is that?
> 
> I'm finishing up a couple bodies today, will post pics when done. I don't like the blue I used for my Revo body, it looks way different on the body than it did in the bottle. sad3sm


Hi Justin,
Curious. Were you using Parma FasKolor Fasblue? Wondering because I bought it to use hoping for a deep 'midnight blue' effect. If so, will I need to add black or some other color to get a darker color?
//AC//


----------



## justinspeed79

It was Createx (same as Faskolor) Ultramarine blue. 

I have used Fasblue. it will be light for a midnight blue. If you add a couple drops of black to it it should be petty close to a midnight blue.


----------



## AHR43

*Good Info*



justinspeed79 said:


> It was Createx (same as Faskolor) Ultramarine blue.
> 
> I have used Fasblue. it will be light for a midnight blue. If you add a couple drops of black to it it should be petty close to a midnight blue.


Thanks, Justin. That's what I need to know.
//AC//


----------



## Smiley

Justin, 

Its Pactra Candy Blue backed with Indy Silver. Its a pretty Sweet Blue!!!!


----------



## justinspeed79

Smiley said:


> Justin,
> 
> Its Pactra Candy Blue backed with Indy Silver. Its a pretty Sweet Blue!!!!


Yeah, it looks awesome!

Now that mine has dried and I took the film off it looks a LOT better. I was disappointed at first, but now I'm pretty happy with it. Still a little darker than I wanted though.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Smiley said:


> Here is Paul's New Bodies!!!!


oohhhh saweet!!!!! Thanks Smiley.I will definately be there this week,i will stop by and help with the track also.what time you guys gonna be there?
thanks bro....the bodies look awsome.......great job!!!!!


----------



## Smiley

They are pretty sweet paul!!!! Here is Dave's new Drag Car Body!!!!


----------



## AHR43

*Oh Yea*

Now you got my attention. Nice work! I like the valve cover and header detail painting. D3, you trying to psyche me on the starting line with a trick paint job like that? :spineyes: 
//AC//


----------



## Bbond919

thats nice!! what does your paint enviroment look like?? R u painting on a table or booth or what...


----------



## ddcarter3

AHR43 said:


> Now you got my attention. Nice work! I like the valve cover and header detail painting. D3, you trying to psyche me on the starting line with a trick paint job like that? :spineyes:
> //AC//


Well,if I can't bore you to sleep, I might as well make you look at something besides the tree! LOL
Thanks Smiley!


----------



## Smiley

I paint on a 6 foot table. That way I've got pleanty of room for all of the paint i'm using, my cleaner for my airbrush, and anything eles I may need as well. There is too much pain to count in my area!!!!


----------



## backdraft341

smiley are you still going to be at mikes today? if so what time? travis


----------



## Bbond919

came across this guys work while i was messin around on Rcu...
www.ridgewaybodies.com

Gave me some good ideas for next time..


----------



## justinspeed79

Here's one I just did. This was a practice run for the flames on the Revo body. I didn't put much effort into this one, but I think it turned out OK.

The body is a 1/18-1/12 scale McAllister late-model. Anybody need one of these by any chance? I have no use for it, so it's going on ebay.


----------



## justinspeed79

Here's the one I just did for my Revo.

The body is a Pro-line Crowd Pleazer 2.0


----------



## PD2

That Revo looks great man! A lot better job than I could have ever pulled off! Looking good!

PD2


----------



## insaneracin2003

uummm,i dont see no pictures?!?!


----------



## Gary

Im pretty good with one color!


----------



## justinspeed79

Looks sweet gary, I love the color and the white wheels. Is that an HPI body?


----------



## justinspeed79

insaneracin2003 said:


> uummm,i dont see no pictures?!?!


Hmmm.... I don't know???


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Looks sweet gary, I love the color and the white wheels. Is that an HPI body?


Thanks! HPI 140mm Cobra. Its not popular with the rest of the guys since the onroaders body of choice is the Stratus and the Mazda R6. I like it because its different, and its a Ford!


----------



## Bbond919

sick paintjob justin...
Gary is that a micro rs4??


----------



## Gary

Bbond919 said:


> sick paintjob justin...
> Gary is that a micro rs4??


Oh no! Its an XRay M18 with a Motek 140mm chassis, Beartech bearings, Ti screws and just about every single tricked out part ever made! 

It took alot of thinking to fit everything in such a small car. It was tough.


----------



## Bbond919

looks badass... wouldnt mine gettin me 1 someday ...is it the reg. or pro version?


----------



## Gary

It started out as the plain Jane version. Then I went to the CF chassis. Then the Penguine chassis. And now the Motek chassis. lol

With the new version you dont have go through those changes.


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> Thanks! HPI 140mm Cobra. Its not popular with the rest of the guys since the onroaders body of choice is the Stratus and the Mazda R6. I like it because its different, and its a Ford!


LOL, I always said if I do get into on-road racing I will NOT be using a Stratus or a Mazda 6 body! Although I knida like the Mazda body, who wants to race a familly sedan??? I don't care how good the aerodynamics are. LOL.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> LOL, I always said if I do get into on-road racing I will NOT be using a Stratus or a Mazda 6 body! Although I knida like the Mazda body, who wants to race a familly sedan??? I don't care how good the aerodynamics are. LOL.


LMAO! Im with ya on that. Who wants to race a grocery getter?


----------



## AHR43

Gary said:


> LMAO! Im with ya on that. Who wants to race a grocery getter?


What market trends are the body makers following anyway?? We're becoming much too docile a society. We need bodies that bring out the weekend RC animal in us.
//AC//


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> What market trends are the body makers following anyway?? We're becoming much too docile a society. We need bodies that bring out the weekend RC animal in us.
> //AC//


For many years the Stratus body design dominated the 1/10th scale Touring Car crowd. It was simply the best body! Im not sure if there were any market trends otherwise.

In 1/18th scale on a tight track like where we race at, body design doesnt make that much of a difference. You can tell if you have a wing or not, but body style doesnt matter that much leaving the door open to personalization much wider.

I chose the Cobra because it breaks all the rules. Its a Ford!

Runs pretty good too! 

Anybody who wants to try 1/18th scale, can try my car! Word of advise though. Bring some Vision. Try not blinking for 8 minutes. Eh eh eh eh!


----------



## Smiley

Here is Matt's New body for his Cen Matrix for the Pro Series!!!!


----------



## Smiley

Here is Travis's Majestic Jammin Truggy body for the Pro Series!!!!


----------



## Smiley

Here is TMizzle's New Team Magic Body for the Pro Series!!!!


----------



## Todd Claunch

Looking Good Smiley


----------



## Smiley

Here is Big Henry's new bodies!!!!


----------



## justinspeed79

Nice. I like that color scheme.


----------



## justinspeed79

Here one I just finished up for my RC10Gt. Pro-Line F-150 GT body.


----------



## PD2

Very nice job justinspeed79! Very refreshingly different! Where did you come up with the idea for the layout?

PD2


----------



## justinspeed79

Thanks PD2. I actually got the idea from a paint job I saw in a magazine. I really liked it, so I made few adjustments and this is what came out.


----------



## Bbond919

yeah !! looks sweet... did ya use an airbrush??


----------



## justinspeed79

Bbond919 said:


> yeah !! looks sweet... did ya use an airbrush??


Thanks. I used a Paasche VLS airbrush.


----------



## Todd Claunch

man justin you did a great job, you should paint something like that for old chris.


----------



## cjtamu

That looks awesome Justin. I was thinking about having Todd's son do a couple of bodies from me, but it sounds like Todd thinks I should use you. Guess Todd feels like supporting him for a few more years, ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## justinspeed79

Thanks guys! 

Chris, if you want some bodies done get the bodies and the paint. As long as the design is something I can do I'll do it for ya. All the times you've helped me out it's the least I can do. Be warned though, all of my paint jobs have some imperfections if you look close enough, I am still learning, so I do NOT guarantee my work!


----------



## Bbond919

justin what did ya use to practice on?? i herd a piece of glass works good....but havent been looking for it cause im short on time


----------



## ddcarter3

Insde of a 2 litre Coke bottle works.


----------



## justinspeed79

I just keep painting bodies, I don't practice on anything else.


----------



## Bbond919

lol ..."justinspeed79 I just keep painting bodies, I don't practice on anything else." yeah...but i get angry when i mess up a good body shell...

have yall noticed how big this thread is???

Are yall thinning the paints in the airbrushes?? if so with what?? and what psi are yal sprayin at?

Any other tips or techniques will be welcomed...


----------



## justinspeed79

LOL, yeah, I get mad when I screw up too, but I just try to blend it in. The paint is too expensive for me to just spay a bunch of it for practice. Besides, I use water based paints only, so if I really mess up I can soak the body in water for a while and start all over again. I haven't had to do that yet, but I have had to get creative to cover up some mistakes. Like on this last one I did, I didn't want so much black on the back, but I my airbrush "burped" out a big spot of it while I was doing some shadowing, so I had to improvise and change it up a little to hide it. 

Sometimes I thin, sometimes I don't, but I think I am going to start thinning more and try to run a second regulator so the "burp" thing doesn't happen anymore. Hopefully that will take care of that. I'm also going to glue a piece of sandpaper to my trigger so I can control it better.


----------



## Todd Claunch

if this fresh paint thread go's on any longer we will have to insist that you guy's
paint one live on the 2cool sight and raffle it off....what do you think


----------



## Gary

Todd Claunch said:


> if this fresh paint thread go's on any longer we will have to insist that you guy's
> paint one live on the 2cool sight and raffle it off....what do you think


A "PAINT OFF" Todd?

Hummm!


----------



## PD2

Todd Claunch said:


> if this fresh paint thread go's on any longer we will have to insist that you guy's
> paint one live on the 2cool sight and raffle it off....what do you think


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Now I like that idea! Mad paint skillz! GIT R DUN!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## justinspeed79

LOL, I hope you have some time to spare. I don't know about the other guys, but it takes me quite a while to do a paint job, usually it take 3-4 nights of working on it. I'm sure I could do it faster, but I make enough mistakes as it is, so I don't rush it.


----------



## Bbond919

Todd Claunch said:


> if this fresh paint thread go's on any longer we will have to insist that you guy's
> paint one live on the 2cool sight and raffle it off....what do you think


sounds like a sweet idea..id say it would be close between justin and smiley...
(maybe there are in the closet painters that i dont know of on here)

id like to give it a go...only if i could find the time to do so...I still need cjtamu to help me finish fine tuning the motor that we were breakin in....let alone run the car on the track..

Right now im usin a 20gal tank w/ regulator and moisture trap for painting....

id shure like to get me hands on 1 of them quiet compressors..Ne1 hav any exp. with em??


----------



## sixshootertexan

*My Son's Pede*

My first attempt at flames. Color is Pearl Black.


----------



## sixshootertexan

*My Texas E-Maxx*


----------



## sixshootertexan

*My T-Maxx*

First attempt at Chrome.


----------



## Bbond919

wow i like the pearl paint, and that last truck paintjob looks pretty good...did u use cans or Ab??


----------



## PD2

Man, those truck bodies look great sixshootertexan! See, I think we have enough to start a contest that would be more than Smiley and Justin. Let's try to do this! I think everyone would have fun at this.

What do ya'll think???

PD2


----------



## sixshootertexan

I used a 10 dollar airbrush from Harbor Frieght.


----------



## justinspeed79

Nice work!


----------



## Bbond919

id say lets do it pd2


----------



## Smiley

Matt's New body for his new GT2! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## ddcarter3

Hey Smiley....how is the airbrush working out for you?


----------



## Smiley

Very Well!!!! Thanks again for it! When do you want to pick up your Drag Body?


----------



## SET THE HOOK!!!

Smiley Did You Paint My Swift Bodies Yet If So Let Me See


----------



## Smiley

Hey Big Henry,

Not Yet. I had some bodies to finish up with for a race in Dallas this weekend. I will get by Larrys and get some more paint after I get back from Dallas Sunday. I will have your bodies finished up next Tuesday or Wednesday!!!! Ill post pics when they are done!!!!


----------



## ddcarter3

I fly back to Houston this Friday. Call me when you can.
David
832-476-5431



Smiley said:


> Very Well!!!! Thanks again for it! When do you want to pick up your Drag Body?


----------



## Smiley

Here ya go Big Henry!!!! Your Bodies are done!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003

Smiley said:


> Matt's New body for his new GT2! Enjoy!!!!


I like that paint scheme,very interesting........and different.
Smiley,I got the bodies mounted up and I will snap a few pictures while in vegas to show them off to ya before i tear them up/......


----------



## Smiley

Thomas's New Jammin Body!!!!


----------



## GoFaster

Too bad we will never see the top when he is racing. lol I hope you have more than one. lol


----------



## ddcarter3

Maybe Smiley can paint the bottom!!!



GoFaster said:


> Too bad we will never see the top when he is racing. lol I hope you have more than one. lol


----------



## Smiley

Here is a Body I painted for somebody for the Electric Pro Series this weekend!!!!


----------



## Smiley

Here is Tanners New Truggy Body!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003

nice!!! here is mine all mounted up at Silverstate.


----------



## Smiley

The bodies look Good all mounted up Paul!!!!


----------



## AHR43

*Painting in the RC drag racing community*

FYI and viewing pleasure. Here is a link to the new paint and body site on RC Drags website:

http://rcdrags.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3172

//AC//


----------



## Smiley

Here is another I just finished up with!


----------



## jelias

Nice paint jobs Smiley!! I still need to get my M18 body to you.


----------



## Smiley

Here is Gary's ( Mullets) New GT2 Body!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003

they look great Smiley!!! ya been busy with them bodies huh?? awsome job as usual


----------



## Smiley

Here is a Nitro Sedan body for a local at Mikes!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

**** you and your delicious paint jobs! I so wish I could paint that good! I'm jealous! I can barely mask off a straight freakin line!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

That previous comment was supposed to say "**** you", I didn't realize it ****'s things out when you post. It looks like another four letter word and would be quite rude if I had meant it that way!


----------



## AHR43

*First Perimeter Fade paint job a done deal*

Hey Smiley,

Thanks for the tip to use blue painters masking tape. It conforms much better to the tight radius of a dragster cowling/windscreen.

Orange fading to yellow with a white back-up. Came out O.K. Little more fade on one side than the other, but what the hey. I like the way the orange settled into the seams and provided accent full length along the body. Did it rattle-can. Ran out of time to play with air brush first time-got a regional event Saturday.

Had a bad rattle-can of white. Slobbered out of the top below where the spray tip is. Got a blob on the body dead-center mid body top. Hold the body just right in the light and its visible thru the translucence of the flourescent paint. If necessary, I'll put a decal over it.

Anyway, I be happy with it. I took a couple of 35mm photos of it, but its a new roll of film, so probably be a couple of years before I post a pix. If it makes the photo roll at the regionals, I'll post a link.

//AC//


----------



## Smiley

Here is Dan's New 8ight body for Victoria!!!!


----------



## Smiley

Here is Mark's and Jakes new bodies for Victoric this weekend!


----------



## Smiley

Another one I just finished up with today!!!!


----------

